# Hoodie logo placement



## gigi78 (Nov 29, 2018)

So, it's not exactly an issue, more of a question. I'm placing names below numbers on the backs of hoodies... however, centering a name below, say, the number 7...looks off center because it's centering the number from the top. So my question is, do I center according to the top, or bottom of numbers? 

77 varsity font size 8
NAME, 2 inches tall... it's a 4 letter last name. it looks weird.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Center on the total width of the number.


----------



## gigi78 (Nov 29, 2018)

That's what i figure, it just looks so off. Thank you.


----------



## BraaaaapGraphics (Jul 6, 2015)

77 is 3x8(each number) # name 11x3


----------



## gigi78 (Nov 29, 2018)

BraaaaapGraphics said:


> 77 is 3x8(each number) # name 11x3


It's going on a small youth hoodie. So basically, I scaled the numbers down to 7...with 2 inch names...using varsity font. Basically, the 4 letter name comes flush with the bottom right end of the number...looks weird. i can't post a pic to show what I mean. I don't have an option to upload an image.

I mean, It's going to have to work, unless I make the name bigger...but the rest of the team has the 2 inch names.


----------

